# New Nevada Bottles



## Nevadabottles (Nov 2, 2016)

Picked up some bottles recently, the Bain and Pioneer Soda Works were given to me.


----------



## nhpharm (Nov 3, 2016)

Wow-some great stuff there!


----------



## botlguy (Nov 3, 2016)

You are definitely on your way to a premier Nevada collection.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 3, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 3, 2016)

Nice stuff, Congrats. LEON.


----------



## ACLbottles (Nov 3, 2016)

Great finds!


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 4, 2016)

Wow! I love those whisky flasks! and the lip is really crude on your Elks bottling works  soda. You are getting quite the nice collection.....Andy


----------



## Nevadabottles (Nov 5, 2016)

Thanks guys, he had some other awesome ones but I could only buy so many.


----------

